# Can deck stain dry below 35?



## SkinnyAdam (Feb 21, 2013)

I live in Central Oregon where the temp drops to 25*-30* at night. Very dry climate though. I know that with paint you're not supposed to apply if it's going to drop below freezing withing 48 hours, is that the same for Armstrong-Clark Semi-Trans Oil Stain? We have a 4-hour window where's it above 50*, usually between 10am-2pm, where it would be safe to apply the product. Site says the stain 's dry time is 36-48 hours before heavy use, but it doesn't specify about minimum temperature after application. Does anyone have experience staining in these conditions?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

SkinnyAdam said:


> I live in Central Oregon where the temp drops to 25*-30* at night. Very dry climate though. I know that with paint you're not supposed to apply if it's going to drop below freezing withing 48 hours, is that the same for Armstrong-Clark Semi-Trans Oil Stain? We have a 4-hour window where's it above 50*, usually between 10am-2pm, where it would be safe to apply the product. Site says the stain 's dry time is 36-48 hours before heavy use, but it doesn't specify about minimum temperature after application. Does anyone have experience staining in these conditions?


I would wait, no sense in screwing it up


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I would wait.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

South or West facing deck? I would go for it. North facing, probably not.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Bender said:


> South or West facing deck? I would go for it. North facing, probably not.


With that little window I would still wait, I'm sure the surface is still at or just above 32. To be safe I would want that to be warmer


----------



## SkinnyAdam (Feb 21, 2013)

Bender said:


> South or West facing deck? I would go for it. North facing, probably not.


It faces dead south, definately gets the direct sunlight roughly from 8am - noon.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

wills fresh coat said:


> With that little window I would still wait, I'm sure the surface is still at or just above 32. To be safe I would want that to be warmer


Why? What happens to oil at 32*?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

SkinnyAdam said:


> It faces dead south, definately gets the direct sunlight roughly from 8am - noon.


I've never used the product, so I can't say for sure. The only thing I would worry about is blushing.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Bender said:


> Why? What happens to oil at 32*?[
> 
> It will still take longer to dry but you should be good. If you can wait for temps to get higher I would


----------



## SkinnyAdam (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm not rushing to get the job done by any means, I just know the season here gets crazy once the weather warms up more. We're a fairly new business with only myself and my wife doing the painting, so I'd prefer to save the summer for full exteriors if there's other work I can do now just as well in the cold. I won't move forward with the job unless it would perform just as well either way. Does anyone have any experience with oils failing due to temp drops hours after application?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I myself would wait on any exterior painting or staining until it gets warmer at night. I have used oil and it got real cold one night with the morning dew it ruined it, took way to long to dry.
You said "We're a fairly new business" no need to start on the wrong foot, wait you will be glad you did.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I've used the Armstrong Clark on a couple of cold weather decks, low 40's with night above freezing, and they came out great. I kept the stain inside to keep it warm before application and applied it early enough in the day. 

I made a new set of samples yesterday afternoon late and left them out. I was a little concerned this morning to wake up to 26 degrees and a light frost but they dried in fine. Although I've been rained on in the middle of, and immediately after staining, the AC stain was very moisture resilient. That said, I've had a couple that had some problem spots because of a heavy dew. If that happens rubbing it with a rag with a little stain or thinner will usually make it blend. 

I would wait till temps are solidly in the 40's if not 50's. if nothing else I think you would get better penetration. Hey, when in doubt call Jake Clark. Best customer service you will get from a vendor


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

A true oil should be fine as long as it tacks up completely before the dew. It may take a while for that to happen at 40*, 50 would be much better. Trying it on a similar day first is a good idea.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

With my experience, it can be a real nice day to paint, but at night it becomes too cold for any stain to properly dry. If no one touches it for a few weeks it may be alright, but in my opinion I would wait till it is constantly over the minimum temperature.


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

Did you check the TDS? I always use that as a guide. Most oils I've used have had a minimum application temperature of 50.

I think I'm one more person who will say, "wait."


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Its an overall bad idea. I understand it cannot always be avoided. 

- The dramatic temp swings can cause rapid expansion and contraction of the wood. That can affect both oil and waterbornes for different reasons.
- Long cure times means every piece of spring pollen can stick to it.
- The morning condensation dries in the midday sun leaving concentrated spotting all over the deck.


----------



## SkinnyAdam (Feb 21, 2013)

Great info guys, thanks. This is exactly what I needed to hear. It sounds like there's way too many variables for me to sleep easy that night.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I bet the surface temp is pushing 100*


----------



## Yo eleven (Nov 9, 2011)

When temps are that cold the wood contracts. This limits the depth a stain can penatrate. The less it penatrates the bigger chance you get a call back


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Yo eleven said:


> When temps are that cold the wood contracts. This limits the depth a stain can penatrate. The less it penatrates the bigger chance you get a call back


Yep. it will literally squeeze oil out of wood. Add a little morning dew and midday sun then the phone rings.


----------



## kingsebi (Jan 27, 2009)

Wait


----------



## kingsebi (Jan 27, 2009)

Be patient, Grasshopper. Once it's messed up there's really no fixing it. We have one we are waiting on too. Be safe not sorry.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

This was my winter deck  kinda

Was over there yesterday to take a few pictures and remembered this thread. Customer had put the home on the market and wanted to have it done before the first open house in mid Feb. It was cleaned in January and finished Feb 11/12 when we were fortunate to have temps hit the 60's for two days.

BM Acrylic Solid for surface and Armstrong Clark sem-solid to trim out the sides


----------

